# Minimum Size Rotery Table



## Pinenut57 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Grizzly model G0705 mill/drill and want to get a rotary table for it. What would be the minimum size recommended for this machine. I use the machine in Gunsmithing applications.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 20, 2015)

I would think that the minimum size would depend on what you intend to use it for.  Personally, I would be thinking about what is the maximum size that I could use on this machine, based on weight, loss of working envelope, cost, etc.  For your mill/drill, I would consider an 8", possibly a 6".  I would also look for a horizontal/vertical  or a tilting base table.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2015)

The minimum size I would go with on a RF30/31 is a 6". An 8" would be better suited though but is much more heavier (if that's an issue).


----------



## Ben Nevis (Mar 20, 2015)

I have an 8" inch rotary table for my RF30. If I had to replace it, I would probably get a 6", being about half the weight.


----------



## Pinenut57 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank Guys for the input. There will be more questions later


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have an rf40, and bought a 6" RT at one of my trips to grizzly. Then a few months later, a 12" RT came in the scrap pile at work, so I snagged it and restored it. I've used the 12" quite a few times, and the 6" once. The weight sucks, but the size of the table definitely comes in handy. I'd go as big as you can, better to have too much than not enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

